
The Dilbert Blog: Champagne Moments (the slow success of Dilbert) - paul
http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/06/champagne-momen.html
======
zach
The lesson? Don't hold the champagne. Joe Kraus made this point well at
Startup School from his experience. While it seems less substantial than some
other points about starting a business, like how to get to the champagne
moments in the first place, it is important. It's important for what you
remember and make the experience about when you're starting your business.

<http://bnoopy.typepad.com/bnoopy/2004/10/moons_over_my_h.html>

